

Show HN: fffocus.com, a minimalist pomodoro timer for your browser homepage - dylanhassinger

Hi everybody, check out this minimalist pomodoro timer I whipped up this weekend:<p>http://fffocus.com<p>- click the title and identify your next action<p>- click the circle to start the timer. The default time is 25 minutes<p>- click again to pause the timer, or double click to reset it<p>- if you navigate away from the page and come back, it should keep track of the elapsed time<p>Now you can set fffocus.com as your browser homepage, and have a constant reminder to stay on task. It's all driven driven by a static html page and a bunch of object-oriented Javascript, using Knockout.js, HTML5 local store, and some other goodies.<p>Code is up on Github: http://github.com/dylanized/fffocus<p>Love to hear any feedback, especially bug reports (this is untested in IE!). Happy fffocusing!!
======
dylanhassinger
Clickable: <http://fffocus.com>

